# The Final Countdown



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Only 206 days until callofthewild gets to nock an arrow for a big stinky elk. <<--O/ -()/-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Or maybe a tasty spike! 8)


If he even THINKS of such, his family will surely miss him until the next life. :| Putting in for 10+ years to shoot a spike should be a high crime worthy of instant death administered by a PRO. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You know **** well you were siting there and the chills went up your spine thinking about YOU dropping a big stinky.I understand the humility involved with pointing out the fact that callofthewild will be smacking one as well.

Right on brutha!

I drove past your unit the other day and I think I got the same chills. 

:?: Do it make me gay, speaking of pro's unit??? :mrgreen:  *OOO* *\-\* *(u)* -/O\-


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You know **** well you were siting there and the chills went up your spine thinking about YOU dropping a big stinky.I understand the humility involved with pointing out the fact that callofthewild will be smacking one as well.
> 
> Right on brutha!
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I drove past your unit the other day and I think I got the same chills.
> 
> :?: Do it make me gay, speaking of pro's unit??? :mrgreen:  *OOO* *\-\* *(u)* -/O\-


I will guess that it is just your way of coping with today's tragic news: 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,324751,00.html


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Come On Huge, don't rub it in too hard, he's pretty numb right now, he won't feel nothing for a while.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You know **** well you were siting there and the chills went up your spine thinking about YOU dropping a big stinky.


I'd be having some serious intestinal issues if I had to wait 206 days for that... Are diapers going to be included on the trip?? Sounds like they might be needed. :shock:

What about putting in for 10 years and shooting 10 spikes?? Is that still as serious an offense?? 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > You know **** well you were siting there and the chills went up your spine thinking about YOU dropping a big stinky.
> ...


NO diapers, but easy access to the spare under britches.

Yes, it is STILL a serious offense, since one of them spikes taken 7-10 years ago may have been the bull he could have taken once he drew the big bull tag. Just say no to killing spikes! They are our friends, and one day, if allowed to mature, will be 350+ bulls! Sacrifice now for great benefits in the future. 8)


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

PRO's been waiting sooo long now...He just might blow "it" on a rag horn...JK


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Only 206 days until callofthewild gets to nock an arrow for a big stinky elk. <<--O/ -()/-


holy crap it is going to take that long. and for the record a spike elk is indeed a unforgivable sin in my family. this fall will be well worth the wait for both of us. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > I drove past your unit the other day and I think I got the same chills.
> ...


there will be absolutley no brokebacking on this mountain i guarentee. even though i really did like most of heath's work what a shame.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I thought Pro would be updating this thread everyday.. and have an actual countdown!! haha <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quik question for the ignorant, Did he buy a cwmu,landowners, or some special permit. 10 yrs of waiting suggest the point system. They have not drawn for 2008 and most the great LEs need more than 10 to gaurantee a draw, Just curious? Callofthewild congrats i am green with envy  But just to rub it in,Itll be the longest 200 some ot days of your life!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't feel bad soules I asked the same question.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Quik question for the ignorant, Did he buy a cwmu,landowners, or some special permit. 10 yrs of waiting suggest the point system. They have not drawn for 2008 and most the great LEs need more than 10 to gaurantee a draw, Just curious? Callofthewild congrats i am green with envy  But just to rub it in,Itll be the longest 200 some ot days of your life!!!!


no it is just the power of positive thinking going on here. i do however have over the 10 points that you have mentioned. and i have switched from the any weapon hunt to an archery hunt. just trying to change things up a bit to get some luck on my side for a change. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

197 days! <<--O/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

good luck you two. I hope one of you dudes breaks the stare record. Come on 450.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pro wrote:


> If he even THINKS of such, his family will surely miss him until the next life. Putting in for 10+ years to shoot a spike should be a high crime worthy of instant death administered by a PRO.


I agree, however in 2006 I about committed that high crime, Panguitch Lake Archery LE, last day of the hunt in the morning had a spike at 18 yards and even drew back, held my draw and thought naw not a spike and let off. I did have the herd bull at 49 yards but could not get a good shot and did not want a wounded elk so I passed.

But just to get callofthewild a little excited I did get one of the satelite bulls at noon that last day, (glad I let up on the spike earlier) anyway some of you have seen him before but here he is again...[attachment=0:1gjaock7]IMG_0341.jpg[/attachment:1gjaock7]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on a successful hunt bowgy.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bowgy that sat bull is bigger than anything i have ever taken! nice bull, alright back to call of the wild. so you are putting archery to better your odds is a for sure thing at that point? i know that a certain percent of the tags go to the top point holders, and this can lock in some hunts for certain amounts of points in certain areas. dont get me wrong i really believe in the power of karma and posative thought. Pro is this hunt a given? Here's where im going with this, i have 15/16 next year my brother 8/9 next year our average will be 13 points in 2009 if we choose an archery hunt we can draw a top LE?? I figure ive waited this long i want to put in with someone to draw two tags, if my brother does not want to i have a bro in law who does with i think 6/7 points this would put us around 10/11 points in archery and we can still draw? If this is the case i need to take a look at the archery draw.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Check it out for yourself soules (pages 3 -30 are the archery hunts):

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/bi ... ats/08.pdf

You will see your points alone guarantee you any hunt, including premium units like San Juan or Pahvant. Granted you are going to have hunters like callofthewild and others that change hunts or weapons to improve odds, but most with near max points will likely stay with the LE rifle hunts, at least until the hunt *is* moved out of the rut. I had a friend draw Monroe archery last year with 10 points (he had about a 1 in 5 chance) and took a nice 330 bull and missed some monsters. Any of the good units like Dutton, Wasatch, Boulder, ect. are a gimme with 10 points.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

With your point totals, you can pretty much guarantee a tag for archery in any LE unit. The DWR odds is just straight odds with no points accounted for. 

The San Juan is the only one you probably wouldn't be 'guaranteed' a tag. Even then your odds are like 75%.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the congrats guys, it was a fun (long) hunt. The herd bull was taken on the muzzy hunt that year, a freind said look what we took on the muzzy hunt and showed me a pic, I said I know that bull and can tell you where you took it, I was right, it scored 414, mine was a satelite and it scored 350-5/8ths.

Anyway soules, I drew with 4 points, I was putting in for rifle but changed to archery and drew. I only had 4 points because (don't get mad at me) I drew Panguitch Lake Rifle in 97  :lol: What I am trying to say it is the luck of the draw because in 9 years I drew 2 Panguitch Lake tags and 1 301 archery tag. And now I am bummed because I can't put in till 2012, oh except for the Expo  

Good luck to all, I hope you draw the tag you want.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great "satellite" bull.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah bowgy im not mad . Im P****D OFF you lucky SOB that like winning the pick six twice. I could be the one guy with max points putting in knowing its garanteed and some system failure will reject my app and someone like you draws my tags, :lol:  Just joshing with ya congrats. With this being the case in 561 days me and someone will be hunting utah with the pro man. I was making fun of callofthewild for his 197 days waiting waited for 15 yrs but this last one and a half will be the longest.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowgy, I drew AR301 TWICE and hunted Dutton both times, now I'll be hunting it again in 2008. Luck has a part, but 'playing' the game the 'right' way helps as well.

soules, Hook up with me in the off-season and I'll get you set up for a hunt of a lifetime in 2009! I'll make you an offer you can't refuse. Don't go off the DWR draw odds, they are mis-leading. It doesn't show the 'true' odds.

Did I mention it is only 197 days to callofthewild's elk hunt starts? :mrgreen:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah you might have mentioned 197 days somewhere not really sure?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

196


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey soules, this is YOUR year, "get er dun"

Pro, I also hunted the Dutton with my 301. 

I guess I will just have to hunt archery general this year for elk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I drew AR301 in 2000 and 2003, when were you there?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess I missed ya, I was there in 2001.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I was there in 2001, just not with a tag. I've been on that great place every year since 2000, it's like a second home. Now I get to 'share' my 'home' with callofthewild and get him a big stinky wapiti.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I wish I knew the mountain half as good as you. It is a tough mountain, especially when you don't know it. I was only able to scout it 5 times before the hunt and I ended up hunting the first few days on the Paunsugant but could only locate cows, (I was invited to go with some guys I knew). Ended up going to the Dutton but couldn't get much action untill the last 3 days and then the elk went crazy. Had them coming from all directions. It is a great place.

Hope you guys locate a 400+ and even better, beat the state record.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I was there in 2001, just not with a tag. I've been on that great place every year since 2000, it's like a second home. Now I get to 'share' my 'home' with callofthewild and get him a big stinky wapiti.


and do not think that i am not gratefull for this either. we are going to get pro a big stinky as well. i am pumped and do not even have the tag in hand yet.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


bowgy said:


> Pro wrote:
> 
> 
> > If he even THINKS of such, his family will surely miss him until the next life. Putting in for 10+ years to shoot a spike should be a high crime worthy of instant death administered by a PRO.
> ...


congrats bowgy from me as well. that bull is a whole lot better than a spike. to be honest i would rather frame the tag and hang that on the wall then shoot a spike on a le hunt. 8)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I feel somewhat the same way, however, the backstraps off of a tag aren't quite as good on the barbie. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*182 days!!!!!!* <<--O/ -/O\-


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> *182 days!!!!!!* <<--O/ -/O\-


Man, thats almost a half a year away, i can't wait that long. better draw for Nev so I don't have to..


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> *182 days!!!!!!* <<--O/ -/O\-


thanks for the update. <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't wait to hear the stories from the hunt and see the pictures. You two will get some great trophies


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*43 more days!!!!!!!! *      

Go *CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *()* -~|- -/O\- -*|*- *-band-*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *43 more days!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Go *CUBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *()* -~|- -/O\- -*|*- *-band-*


that is a respectable day to count down as well

go braves and angels.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

42 More days.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> 42 More days.


42 more days to the start of ANOTHER season of nothingness. _(O)_


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Care to make a wager my friend????

Cubs will finish with a better record than the lowly Dodgers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Care to make a wager my friend????
> 
> Cubs will finish with a better record than the lowly Dodgers.


You're on! Loser hosts winner for BBQ after the season. Silly hillbilly.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You're going to let fixed blade cook for you? I hope you like possum, squirrels and black eyed peas.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We have an accord.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hate Honda's.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> We have an accord.


Me too!  Don't forget the smartest man in baseball(ryan dempster) already said cubs will be in the world series this year.

The curse only lasts 100 year.

come on Colle*d*ge boy

Good thing goat boy didn't use a monkey.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1xqtexsj]We have an accord.


Me too!  Don't forget the smartest man in baseball(ryan dempster) already said cubs will be in the world series this year.

The curse only lasts 100 year.

come on *Colledge* boy

Good thing goat boy didn't use a monkey.[/quote:1xqtexsj]Good thing you have dumber in your corner. 

Dempster don't know squat. Cubs won't even make the playoffs.

Back on topic, 179 days to go!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *()* *()* *()* -()/- -()/- -()/- *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 
those are for both of the countdown days.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

<<--O/ <<--O/  176 <<--O/ <<--O/








38


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> <<--O/ <<--O/  176 <<--O/ <<--O/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+ Infinity+2


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Poachers don't have count downs, their lives are so boring.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

<<--O/ <<--O/  172 <<--O/ <<--O/








34


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

2 days 17 hrs and 38 min. Until spring training. -*|*-


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> 2 days 17 hrs and 38 min. Until spring training. -*|*-


YES and I am going!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> [quote="fixed blade"m3gcp0z]2 days 17 hrs and 38 min. Until spring training. -*|*-


YES and I am going!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-[/quotem3gcp0z]

Luuuuccckky!!!!!! Are you going to Mesa??? If so tell the Cubs hi for me.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="lifetime hunter":1hve5lik][quote="fixed blade":1hve5lik]2 days 17 hrs and 38 min. Until spring training. -*|*-


YES and I am going!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-[/quote:1hve5lik]

Luuuuccckky!!!!!! Are you going to Mesa??? If so tell the Cubs hi for me. [/quote:1hve5lik]

I grew up in Mesa, used to watch the cubies almost every day. Those were good times. They never won then either though :mrgreen:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Luuuuccckky!!!!!! Are you going to Mesa??? If so tell the Cubs hi for me.


yeap, leaving next tuesday night. My 8 yr old son has a baseball tournament in Tempe so we are going down for a week, and got tickets to 2 games right now.. but plan on going to more, but we are going to see the Angels!! have no desire to see the "lovable Losers" haha J/K 8)



bowhunter3 said:


> I grew up in Mesa, used to watch the cubies almost every day. Those were good times. They never won then either though :mrgreen:


so being a native.. what would u say is a must see or do while down there?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> have no desire to see the "lovable Losers"


And to think, I used to think you were cool! :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> [quote="fixed blade":32e0s2qf]
> Luuuuccckky!!!!!! Are you going to Mesa??? If so tell the Cubs hi for me.


yeap, leaving next tuesday night. My 8 yr old son has a baseball tournament in Tempe so we are going down for a week, and got tickets to 2 games right now.. but plan on going to more, but we are going to see the Angels!! have no desire to see the "lovable Losers" haha J/K 8)



bowhunter3 said:


> I grew up in Mesa, used to watch the cubies almost every day. Those were good times. They never won then either though :mrgreen:


*so being a native.. what would u say is a must see or do while down there?[/quote:32e0s2qf]*

They have one of the best water parks I have ever been to. But, I would make a day of the spring training it is such a neat experience to watch. Much different than a game during the season. Feels more like little league baseball. It is very cool, your boy should love it. The players are very eager to give out autographs and shake your hand. Tempe is pretty cool though, down by ASU is real fun, but more for adults than the family. Family wise I would stick to the spring training games. I would love to go see the new stadium though, you know the one in Glendale, that looks sweet, they let the public go in and take a tour I have heard.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't live there now, last time I went down there was about 98 or so. So I am sure a lot has changed.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

Pro told me "It's a 400 incher or nuttin....but that's only for the first day, then it's anything with browtines <<--O/ !!" :mrgreen: :rotfl: -()/>- *OOO* -BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

skull krazy said:


> Pro told me "It's a 400 incher or nuttin....but that's only for the first day, then it's anything with browtines <<--O/ !!" :mrgreen: :rotfl: -()/>- *OOO* -BaHa!-


That's right, after the first day, anything with a browtine is going down!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I don't live there now, last time I went down there was about 98 or so. So I am sure a lot has changed.


Oh yeah, it's changed. One continuous city all the way to Camelback. I lived in Paradise Valley in the 80's and I couldn't believe how much it had changed since I'd been there last.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> skull krazy said:
> 
> 
> > Pro told me "It's a 400 incher or nuttin....but that's only for the first day, then it's anything with browtines <<--O/ !!" :mrgreen: :rotfl: -()/>- *OOO* -BaHa!-
> ...


I think that's a wise decision. Hunters must plan what they are willing to take. After the first day, all bets are off. The elk scatter because the enormous amount of pressure from archery hunters on 4 wheelers.

After the first day I would let er fly on anything bigger than a 4 pt. raghorn then you can saw the antlers in to pieces and make a nice steak knife set for the wife. She will be thrilled.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

30 days 10 min. Till opening day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

28 days 18mins.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> 28 days 18mins.


Sorry hillbilly, it is 165 days away. :roll:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pro: you know he means the draw! No one has convinced me he is a sure draw? Like i said the posative attitude does well but i have been on the receiving end of to many unsuccsessful letters not to raise an eyebrow. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No I mean opening day of baseball.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

**** hillbilly. Are they going to have enough eligible players to to start the season? Aren't you supposed to be counting down the days to some sort of NASCAR event, or maybe some kind of celebratory day for an uncle getting new rims on his El Camino?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> **** hillbilly. Are they going to have enough eligible players to to start the season? Aren't you supposed to be counting down the days to some sort of NASCAR event, or maybe some kind of celebratory day for an uncle getting new rims on his El Camino?


*Quiet down Hippy*!


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Greetings From SPRING TRAINING!!! it is so fun! We got a special invite to go the Angels practice at 9am in the morning, then to the game (again) we are having a blast and yes we are sporting a wonderful "red" glow.. hope it turns into a tan!! 8)

and an added bonus.. our 8 yr old team came in 2nd place and they qualified to go to Steamboat Spring, Colorado to the Triple Crown World Series!!! *()* *()* *()*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm glad you had a good time L.H. Tell your little leaguer that fixed blade says, keep up the good work and in 10 years you could be playing on the defending world series team, the chicago cubs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not a good start.  

2008 Cactus League Spring Standings 
CACTUS W L PCT GB HOME ROAD RS RA 
Oakland 10 5 .667 - 7-1 3-4 93 61 
LA Angels 8 5 .615 1 6-1 2-4 81 57 
Milwaukee 9 6 .600 1 6-3 3-3 81 78 
Texas 8 6 .571 2 4-4 4-2 91 84 
Kansas City 8 6 .571 2 3-3 5-3 92 100 
San Diego 8 6 .571 2 5-3 3-3 104 96 
Colorado 7 7 .500 3 3-4 4-3 80 83 
Chicago Sox 8 9 .471 3 4-4 4-5 92 116 
Seattle 7 8 .467 3 4-2 3-6 83 75 
Arizona 6 9 .400 4 2-5 4-4 98 92 
Chicago Cubs 5 10 .333 5 2-4 3-6 84 80 
San Francisco 4 11 .267 6 1-7 3-4 78 135


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

WE'RE HEADED FOR VENUS (venus).....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

9 day 8 minutes. -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* -*|*- O*-- O*-- -~|- *()* -()/- -()/- -()/- //dog// /**|**\ /**|**\ *(())* -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- _O\ *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* O*-- -~|- <<--O/ O*-- -~|-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're math is worse than your spelling! It is 146 days out. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Today's the day.  -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- O*-- O*-- -*|*- -*|*- -~|- *()* -/O\- -()/- _O- 


But it looks like rain today in Chicago.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Today's the day.  -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- O*-- O*-- -*|*- -*|*- -~|- *()* -/O\- -()/- _O-
> 
> *But it looks like rain today in Chicago.*


An omen of things to come for the Cubbies season. :twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

137 days until archery season for deer/elk starts. <<--O/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

51 days left intell i leave for my first or 2nd camping trip of the year    . 137 days left intell the bow hunt.    
186 days tell the duck opener. :lol: :lol: *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- scouting starts in 62 days.cant wait


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know we had so many math majors on here. Geez, that is just depressing to me.  Over a hundred days, might as well be an eternity away. :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You shut your mouth you pessimist. :wink: I hundred days is like 3 hours in Elk years.

I've been organizing all of my stuff for the bow hunt. Don't want to be unprepared.

On a sad note. I heard Dutton had a 90% winter kill on elk. Bummer.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You shut your mouth you pessimist. :wink: I hundred days is like 3 hours in Elk years.
> 
> I've been organizing all of my stuff for the bow hunt. Don't want to be unprepared.
> 
> *On a sad note. I heard Dutton had a 90% winter kill on elk. Bummer*.


Why do you hate?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> You shut your mouth you pessimist. :wink: I hundred days is like 3 hours in Elk years.
> 
> *I've been organizing all of my stuff for the bow hunt. Don't want to be unprepared.*
> 
> On a sad note. I heard Dutton had a 90% winter kill on elk. Bummer.


So you did a tune up on the old chevy, packed all the Jim Bean, and trimming up the mullet? Sweet it is good to be prepared. :wink: I have been packing the egg sandwich's, I think they will be fine come August!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing better than aged mayo.

I don't trim the mullet until after hunting season. In the warmer months, it keeps the sun off of my neck. Once it turns cold, it's like the hood on a comfy sweatshirt, keeping my neck warm all night and day. Plus, it's good camo. The elk just think my head is a raccoon or a marmot perched on top of some bushes. They don't even know what hit em when I let er fly. This year I may bleach some of my mullet, maybe to look like a skunk or a calico cat.

No need to pack up the Jim Beam, I keep a case in my pick up at all times.

Sorry Pro, It may have been 88%. I rounded up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Sorry Pro, It may have been 88%. I rounded up.


I can live with 88%, but 90% would cause me to turn my tag back in. I'll try and save a raghorn for the late rifle hunters to fight over.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll let BERG know you said so. That is very gracious of you.

I personally don't think you'll have a problem putting a 280-300 class bull on the ground. Maybe even something upwards of 320. Are you allowed to take a cow on the last day???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

No cows are not legal, plus there are no cows on Dutton. I'm holding out for 325+ or nothing.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good news/bad news hillbilly. The cubs are only one game out of first place, but they have only played one game. -()/>- 

Torre's crew looked good in their debut didn't they? -/O\- 

I know, I know, it is a long season. How long since the cubs have even made it to the World Series again? 60 YEARS!  How many since they actually won it? OK, I'll stop for now. Kicking a hillbilly when he is down is not nice. -oOo-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

60years??? man you really don't follow baseball very close do you. Your giving them the benifit of the doubt. Try 100 years this fall. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> 60years??? man you really don't follow baseball very close do you. Your giving them the benifit of the doubt. Try 100 years this fall. Tomorrow is another day.


Man, you really don't read very close do you? I said 60 years since they PLAYED in the WS, not since they WON it. :roll: **** hillbilly.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

O.K. then I'll be watching you. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyote slayer yes I was in waterboy. I was the skinny black kid, the field goal kicker. what happened to your question?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Some people think Im mean on here since EHF says he gets PMs daily so I want to be nice.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya, you're a real a-hole c.s. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Geez, thanks, Hillbilly


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

105 days! *OOO* *OOO* <<--O/ *-band-*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

105 days holy crap!!!!!!!!! <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ that is about as long as it took to find out that we for sure drew the tags.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro and Chris Ledoux, I am sure it's been mentioned but i don't wan't to do my homework by sifting through pages of this. Did you guys both draw the Dutton archery?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

ya they did


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dang skippy! <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe it's **** skippy pro. I was at walmart and saw something that made me think of you Bart. It was a C.D. called not your parents L.D.S. music. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I believe it's **** skippy pro. I was at walmart and saw something that made me think of you Bart. It was a C.D. called not your parents L.D.S. music. :mrgreen:


 *\-\*


----------

